# Router Planer Sled Plans



## SkinsKaos (Jan 28, 2013)

I'm looking for a set of simple, easy to follow Router Planer Sled plans.

I have looked and found some plans but none that are easily followed and simple.

There also seems to be some debate over sled vs. skis

Any help will be greatly appreciated.

Thanks!


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

I made one to flatten out some burl I have. 
Do a search on you tube. Lots of different types to choose for your application.


----------



## Chris Curl (Jan 1, 2013)

http://www.routerforums.com/jigs-fixtures/40201-diy-router-planing-sled-2.html

http://www.routerforums.com/jigs-fixtures/37449-plywood-ski-jig.html


----------



## davester84 (Aug 28, 2012)

I built this one and love it

www.woodsmithshop.com/download/403/precisioncrosscutsled.pdf

oooops....just saw that you said router....thought you said table saw
(phone browsing at its best)


----------

